# Insurance for Morocco



## Annsman

I've just been ringing round for quotes for my insurance and mentioned we are going to Morocco in March 2011. Caravan Guard and Sureterm Direct won't cover Morocco on their policies and neither will issue a green card separately. So if you are with these it might be worth a checking phone call.

I've gone with my existsing company, Comfort, who will issue a separate green card for £17.50.

The thing is I've been told by all companies that you can't get breakdown cover for Morocco from any UK company. Is this a new thing? What do others do? Has anyone got a contact number for recovery companies who do cover Morocco, I believe ADAC is one, but they're German. 

(Comfort said the breakdown insurance on my policy would pay me back the recovery insurance fees if I claimed whilst there, but not cover me itself.)


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thats about right, I think Safeguard and Comfort and the main ones.
Although Comfort say they cover breakdown etc in Morocco, it seeed a very much sort it out yourself and they will pay you back. Please bear in mind that receipt are probably hard to come by in Morrocco, more of a cash sort of nation

I think ADAC may cover, I think there thing is any country that surrounds the Mediterraen, but not 100 per cent sure, but the germans and french do get some sort of breakdown cover out there dont now who with.

Pat


----------



## loddy

My insurance company NFU would only issue 3rd party for Maroc and I couldn't get breakdown insurance at all. (RV)

Loddy

PS that's the good thing about going on a organised vist, you have back up


----------



## Annsman

We are going on an organised trip! I know they have some limited assistance in the event of a minor fault but Desert Detours have asked us to make sure we have breakdown cover as part of our trip. It's something I would do anyway because I wouldn't think they were at all responsible for getting us towed to a garage or back to Spain if we broke down. Plus it allows us to stay on independantly after the tour finishes.


----------



## nomad

Hi, ADAC definately cover Morroco (Europe or any country bordering the Mediterranean) .
Their Number is 0049 180 5 10 11 12 and they speak perfect English.
Colin


----------



## Annsman

Not today they don't Colin! I've just tried ringing them and the number given for the UK doesn't connect and their other customer services number from their web site was answered but they didn't speak enough English for me to be understood. So they asked me to e-mail them and they'll get it translated!

It all adds to the mystery of Morocco!

Steve


----------



## nomad

Hi Steve, Sorry I wasn't online when you replied. 
The number I gave you was from their monthly magazine.
I have delved further into my correspondance with them and the person I spoke to when I renewed was Andrea A Hauszler who undestood English perfectly. on 0049 89 7676 6643 .
I hope this helps.
Colin


----------



## asprn

SafeGuard (I checked this week) provide me with up to 90 days Comprehensive in Morocco with a free Green Card per insurance period, but with no recovery. (They girl helpfully said in a lowered voice, "If you can get it back to Spain, you'll be OK from there...").

Dougie.


----------



## hblewett

I went there this year. Insurance cover for Morocco is normal part of European cover with Saga; small admin charge for the Green Card. 

Breakdown was covered by the Fiat warranty 'Camperassist', which is operated by RAC. I confirmed with them before I left that the cover was in place. Might be worth trying them?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> SafeGuard (I checked this week) provide me with up to 90 days Comprehensive in Morocco with a free Green Card per insurance period, but with no recovery. (They girl helpfully said in a lowered voice, "If you can get it back to Spain, you'll be OK from there...").


I have been with Safeguard for 14 out of the last 15 yrs. with m/h cover and as Dougie said with Comp. Ins and no recovery, but they told me "if" I had a breakdown they would reimburse me with evidence of receipts.

Well I did breakdown twice with a faulty clutch fluid pipe, 1st repair 600DM, 2nd repair 850DH total £150 approx. got full receipts for both breakdowns from official garages (Peugeot) but they still refused to pay out because I was in Morocco, tried for 6 months even got Peugeot involved but too no avail.

You will have no trouble with Ray (DD tours) as he is extremely well set up for all but a major breakdown, and the Moroccan mechanics can rebuild a Trannie van or an old Mercedes (or any vehicle) from a bag of rags.

Bob


----------



## peedee

I too got a green card from Saga, don't recall paying for it though.

ADAC is the one for breakdown cover and assistance although I went with the CC's Red Pennant. They could not offer assistance but said they would cover the costs of a breakdown and recovery. In the extreme case, I would have to get it back into Spain where they could then take over! Fortunately the occasion never arose to test them out.

There was no problem with the health insurance sections of Red Pennant.

peedee


----------



## Annsman

I've now had the definitive answer from Comfort! We apply for our green card 14 days before we go and that will give us the relevent phone numbers for breakdown cover as well as accident cover. We contact the people in Morocco they rescue us and we will VERY LIKELY have to pay for it ourselves and claim it back on our return. 

That'll do for me, sorted!


----------

